# Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?



## Pette (17. September 2006)

Was ist besser?

Beim Karpfen angeln haut man ja unter Umständen schon mal weit rein. Für den Anhieb wäre da ne geflochtene besser!

was meint ihr?

Mono oder geflochten?

was haltet ihr von der [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]" Kogha HI STRENGTH Dyneema Braid"?

mfg

Pette
[/FONT]


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

sers

|kopfkrat


also zum karpfenangeln hab ich ne mono drauf, 0,35 und 0,4ziger

ne geflochtene is mir bisschchen zu teuer!|wavey:

also 0,35-0,40 reicht auf jeden fall, beim biss eines karpfen hau ich immer an wie ein ochse, bis jetzt hab ich noch keiine probs gehabt|supergri#h


----------



## bennie (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

die Frage ist nicht ob man es tut, sondern ob du es tust ´

generell braucht man keine geflochtene Schnur...


----------



## Pette (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

hab bis jetzt ja auch eine karpfen rute fertig! hab auch 0,35mm mono drauf! aber noch nix gefangen(war aber auch erst einmal) und deswgen noch kein gefühl wie doll man beim karpfen anhauen muss.

was sagen die erfahrenen karpfen angler?
mono oder geflochten
bei askari gibts 250m  0,35mm geflochtene für 12,95! das wird ich ausgeben!

was meint ihr? nehmen oder nicht?

und was haltte ihr von der Rolle "Kogha EXT 3000"?

mfg Pette


----------



## Pette (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*



bennie schrieb:


> die Frage ist nicht ob man es tut, sondern ob du es tust ´
> 
> generell braucht man keine geflochtene Schnur...



ja! mein vater meinte, das geflochtene vielleicht beim karpfen sogar schlecht sein könnte, weil man zu viel kraft überträgt! weil sie sich ja nicht dehnt! das man den haken gleich wieder rausreist!

(zugegeben, mein vater ist aber auch kein karpfenangler)

würde es sich lohnen geflochtene zu nehmen? oder ist es ein nachteil?

mfg Pette


----------



## bennie (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

kauf dir mal lieber die Dream Tackle Super Touch Mono von Gerlinger..... zwischen .3 und .4 .... ´für den Anfang brauchst du keine Geflochtene, schon garkeine Kogha


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

naja für den preis....ich glaub da werd ich nochmal drüber nachdenken, sone billige hab ich noch net gsehn, in unserem anglergeschäft kostet 300m   0,30 26€!!!

---ich find ne geflochtene ist einfach überall im vorteil gegenüber ner mono , oder??|kopfkrat
naja mono geht doch auch , was solls


----------



## Steffen90 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

zum karpfenangeln würde ich keine geflochtene nehmen.
nur als vorfach. nimm lieber eine 0,28-0,32 mono
das reicht auf jeden fall!
und vorallem ist eine mono wesendlich abriebfester als geflecht. wenn du nen karpfen im drill hast und er über muscheln, steine ect. die geflochtene zieht nimmt sie sehr warscheinlich schaden! und du wirst villeicht deinen karpfen verlieren!


----------



## Karpfen91 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

moin
da die geflochtene schnur kaum bis keine dehnung hat besteht auch die gefahr des ausschlitzen vorallem beim fischen in ufernahem bereich. für den anhieb ist es egal im prinzip muss man gar nicht anschlagen, da der karpfen sich aufgrund der selbsthakmontage ja selbst ,wie der name schon sagt ,hakt. 
was eine mono betrifft machst du mit der super toch  wirklich nichts falsch. habe sie auch auf die empfelung vieler anderer hier aus dem board auf meinen rollen und min super zufrieden.
mfg


----------



## tom66 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Geflochtene mit 0,30 mm Durchmesser kann man zum Waller-Angeln verwenden. Für Karpfen brauchst du solche Schnur nicht. 

Es stimmt auch nicht, dass geflochtene "nur" Vorteile hat. Es kommt ganz einfach auf den Einsatzzweck an.

Natürlich hat geflochtene andere Eigenschaften als monofile Schnur, daran besteht überhaupt kein Zweifel. Andererseits sind nicht alle Eigenschaften zwangsläufig nachteilig.

Im wesentlichen kann man folgende Merkmale vergleichen, wobei man bei den einzelnen Punkten natürlich auch unterschiedlicher Meinung sein kann:

1. Dehnung
2. Sichtbarkeit
3. Belastung für Rute und Rolle
4. Wurfeigenschaften
5. Tragkraft
6. Abriebsfestigkeit

zu 1. Geflochtene hat eine Dehnung von ca. 2%. Dehnungsarme monofile kommen auf unter 8%. Im Mittel liegt die Dehnung bei etwa 12%. Nach oben sind durchaus 20% Dehnung möglich. Anzumerken ist, dass die maximalen Dehnungswerte nur unter hoher Belastung erreicht werden. 

Doch ist weniger Dehnung unbedingt besser? Kommt drauf an wann und wo. Beim Anschlag sicher nicht. Bei Fischen mit weichem Maul kann man grundsätzlich auch gefühlvoller anschlagen, um dem Fisch nicht gleich das Maul zu zerreisssen. Wenn der Haken jedoch erst einmal sitzt fährt man mit einer dehnbaren Schnur deutlich besser. Man wird weniger Aussteiger haben, insbesondere bei feinen Haken und weichen Fischmäulern.


zu 2. Ich denke es ist unstrittig, dass geflochtene besser zu sehen ist, als monofile Schnur. Ausser beim Jiggen und Fliegenfischen fallen mir keine Beispiele ein, bei denen eine gut sichtbare Schnur unbedingt ein Vorteil wäre. Wenn das Wasser klar ist und der Fisch viel Zeit hat sich zu entscheiden könnte es von Vorteil sein eine schlecht sichtbare Schnur zu verwenden. Warum verwendet man sonst beim Fliegenfischen Vorfächer, weshalb fangen Stipper an feinem Gerät mehr als an schwerem? Was soll eigentlich der Quatsch mit Fluorcarbon? Alles wieder eine Frage der Phylosopie......dafür kann man einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

zu 3. Meiner Einschätzung nach belastet eine geflochtene das Gerät stärker als monofile. Erstens weil die Oberfläche der Schnur rauher ist und zweitens weil aufgrund der geringeren Dehnung Schläge stärker auf Rute und Rolle gehen. Eigentlich nicht unbedingt entscheidungsrelevant, aber auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

zu 4. Bei den Wurfeigenschaften schlägt gleich starke monofile geflochtene um Längen. Vergleicht man Schnüre mit gleicher Tragkraft sieht das schon anders aus. Wie steif oder weich Schnur ist spielt ebenfalls eine Rolle. Bei sehr kleinen Ködern kann auch das Eigengewicht der Schnur eine große Rolle spielen. Weitere Unterschiede gibt es wahrscheinlich beim Werfen mit Multi oder Stationärrolle. Ein recht komplexes Thema. Ich traue mir nicht zu ein allgemeingültiges Urteil pro oder contra monofile versus geflochtene in Bezug auf die Wurfeigenschaften abzugeben.

zu 5. Bei gleichem Durchmesser weisen geflochtene durchweg höhere Tragkraftangaben auf. Beim Hängerlösen praktisch, beim Drill von kleinen und mittelschweren Fischen an leichten Ruten bedeutungslos. Wenn der Rutenblank eine Belastung von 10 kg verträgt werde ich ihn nicht mit 20 kg belasten wollen. Insofern ralativiert sich diese Eigenschaft sogar beim Karpfenangeln. 

zu 6. Monofile weist m.E. auf Steinen eine höhere Abriebsfestigkeit auf, zumindest wenn man hier wieder Schnüre mit gleicher Tragkraft vergleicht. Geflochtene ist aufgrund der rauhen Oberfläche besser zum Seerosen mähen, an ihr bleibt aber auch mehr Schmutz hängen.


Welchen Eigenschaften man den Vorzug gibt wird jeder nach individueller Gewichtung selbst entscheiden. Ich selbst nehme Mono zum Karpfenangeln und nicht wegen des Preises, sondern einzig und allein weil mir die Eigenschaften eher zusagen. Geflochtene verwende ich überwiegend zum Spinnfischen sowie zum Feedern auf Distanz und in starker Strömung. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Wenn du mit Festblei (Boilie-Montage) angelst kannst dir den Anhieb eigentlich sparen, weil das Blei schon so schwer sein sollte, das der Haken von alleine greift...


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Hi

kommt drauf an wie und wo du fischst.
Auf extreme Entfernungen ist geflochtene besser, wegen der geringen Dehnung. Anschlag (sofern notwendig) kommt besser durch, besserer Kontakt zum Fisch und bessere Bissanzeige.
Oder beim Fischen in Kraut und Seerosen, weil die sich durchschneidet.

Bei "normalen" Distanzen (so bis 100 Meter |kopfkrat ) würd ich jedenfalls ne Mono nehmen. Billiger, abriebsfester und weniger Gefahr eines Ausschlitzers. 
Auch bei Holz empfiehlt sich eine Mono, da diese nicht so ins Holz einschneidet, sondern eher drübergleitet.
Bei Muscheln, Steinen, etc find ich Mono auch besser.

Und bei der Selbsthakmethode brauchste normalerweise keinen festen Anhieb mehr. 
Schweres Blei und nen scharfen Haken, dann müsste der hängen wennste die Rute in die Hand nimmst und nach oben bewegst.

Naja, von Kogha halt ich nicht viel (eventuell ein Vorurteil), hatte aber auch noch nie was von denen. Kann also nicht darüber urteilen.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## bennie (17. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

geflochtene Schnur durchschneidet keine Seerosen, sie schneidet sich nur ein!

bei weichen Wasserpflanzen hat sie den Vorteil, bei harten nicht 

kauf dir mal lieber Mono, du wirst anfangs eh nicht so megaweit fischen


----------



## Ronen (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*



> was haltet ihr von der " Kogha HI STRENGTH Dyneema Braid"?



NIX!

und für mich hat geflochtene Schnur auch beim karpfenangeln nix verloren.

Null Gefühl...NULL Dehnung. Nee... so macht das keinen spass und das blöde Wort "ausschlitzen" bekommt in diesem Zusammenhang einen sinn!.

Ich musste nach den ersten Versuchen auch feststellen ( dank Pilkman )  dass es auch im Monofilen Bereich unterschiede wie Tag und nacht gibt. Ne ordentliche Mono, so wie die bereits erwähnte Dream Tackle Super Touch oder jene Anaconda Carp extreme  , welche ich auf meinen Röllchen nutze, sollten Dir die Entscheidung , WEG VON DER GEFLOCHTENEN, nicht allzu schwer machen.!

Ich fische mit 90g "Selbsthak" aufwärts und wurde in meinem MONO Fängen absolut überzeugt!


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

...geflochtenes Drachenseil!? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Pette (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

ok danke für die gute beratung! ihr habt mich überzeugt!


----------



## Pette (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

da ich eure vorgeschlagene noch nicht im internet gefunden hab, hier ein paar andere vorschläge:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Daiwa Infinity Duo Carpline

[/FONT]*Fox Warrior Karpfen Schnur *15lb/ 6,81kg 0,35mm Länge 1000m

    Anaconda Schnur Extrem Line 3000m Spule, 0.35mm Carp

Daiwa Samurai Schnur Karpfen 0.35mm 350m Spule monofil


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

An dieser Stelle muss ich nochmal eben mit nem weit verbreiteten Vorurteil aufräumen (auch wenn ich das hier im AB schon öfter geschrieben hab):
Geflochtene Schnur hat nicht im Geringsten was mit Ausschlitzen zu tun. |krach: Wem zuviel Fische ausschlitzen der sollte andere Bestandteile seiner Montage (Stichwort Hakengröße) mal überdenken, oder ggfs. auch mal lernen mit Rute und Bremse umzugehen! |rolleyes 

Sämtliche von mir im Jahre 2005 gefangenen Karpfen (siehe Galerie HP) hab ich mit 0,21er Whiplash gefangen - nicht weil ich bekloppt bin, sondern weil ich zu geizig bin mir ne E-Spule zu kaufen (und zum Wallerfischen nunmal nicht mit Mono gehe)!
Und was noch viel wichtiger ist - ich habe nur 2 Fische im Drill verloren: einen durch Hakenbruch und einen durch Schnurbruch! KEINEN durch Ausschlitzen...

Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen @ Pette, dass Du Dir unbedingt ne Geflochtene zulegen sollst (schon gar keine Billigschnur). Den tatsächlich nicht unerheblichen Kostenfaktor muss man eindeutig in Korrellation zur Nutzung sehen - und da ist die Mono sicher im Vorteil! Mein Angelkumpel hat neben mir mit Mono gefischt und genauso gut gefangen... :g 
Einen weiteren Unterschied gab es doch noch: die Bisserkennung! So hab ich oftmals 1-2 Piep gehabt oder nur die Rute wackeln sehen und bei der Kontrolle dann festgestellt, dass die Montage verheddert, oder Kraut am Haken hing. Bei meinem Kumpel mit der Mono hab ich beim nem Tauchgang sogar die verhedderte Montage unter Wasser entwickelt und neu abgelegt - er hat NICHTS davon mitbekommen am Ufer.|rolleyes Soviel zur Dehnung der Mono.


Fazit:
Nen wirklichen Unterschied macht es nicht!
Vorteil der Mono: der Preis. Vorteil der Geflochtenen: Bisserkennung!
Einen echten Nachteil hat weder die eine, noch die andere!


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

also ich kenn nur 1 hunter, der mit 17-er fireline durchgehend fischt, der ist aber ein weitwurfgenie, und macht das auch nur, um auf extreme weiten zu kommen....der is halt ein wurfgenie, und mit ordentlicher schlagschnur kannst halt dann weit raus(dünnere schnur, läuft besser durch die ringe.
ausserdem hast den vorteil, das du auf 300m auslegen kannst, und es blebt noch schnur auf der rolle.....dünnere schnur - mehr auf der rolle.
es is halt sauteuer, und er nimmt die variante nur in seltensten fällen, weil wie gesagt bei 100m die mono siegt!!


----------



## Pette (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

und was sagt ihr zu dne schnüren die ich da rausgesucht habe?


----------



## USA (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle muss ich nochmal eben mit nem weit verbreiteten Vorurteil aufräumen (auch wenn ich das hier im AB schon öfter geschrieben hab):
> Geflochtene Schnur hat nicht im Geringsten was mit Ausschlitzen zu tun. |krach: Wem zuviel Fische ausschlitzen der sollte andere Bestandteile seiner Montage (Stichwort Hakengröße) mal überdenken, oder ggfs. auch mal lernen mit Rute und Bremse umzugehen! |rolleyes


jo genau meine worte
beim ausschlitzen reisst es den haken ausm maul der karpfen, entweder das der haken blöd und an einer falschen stelle  im maul sitzt oder wenn man zu stark drillt und die spannung zu hoch ist kann dies passieren(auch durch das sehr rutschige fisch/karpfenmaul.
Hab ich selber beim vorletzten karpfenausflug gemerkt! 
Als es im dauerton gepipt hat bin ich hingerant, angeschlagen und so ca. 2-3 minuten gedrillt, hab ihn dann mit gewalt(also sehr viel druck) herrangezogen(zumindest versucht|supergri) und kurz vorm ufer macht der bursche einen "Rückzug" und reist mir fast die angel aus der hand und in dem moment kommt das 80gr antitangle blei+schlauch und samt vorfach mit haken mit mit einem affenzahn entgegengeschossen!!!|rolleyes
Habs im ersten moment gar nicht geblickt wad passiert war...
Puuuuhhh hab ich nomal dussel gehabt!!
Jo und genau stichwort hakengröße....der haken war zu klein und der schenkel drückte auf das maul und in einer blöden situation/stellung des fisches isses dann passiert...

|wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Nen wirklichen Unterschied macht es nicht!
> Vorteil der Mono: der Preis. Vorteil der Geflochtenen: Bisserkennung!
> Einen echten Nachteil hat weder die eine, noch die andere!




Es gibt einen echten Nachteil... 

Geflecht (zumindest das normale) schwimmt  und das kann echt nerven, gerade bei Wind muss mann aufpassen den Schnurbogen auf große Entfernung sauber rauszubekommen ohne den Köder vom Platz zu bewegen und spätestens wenn der erste Schwimmer oder nen Boot in der Schnur hängt hat man den Salat|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Noch was zum Thema, was ein wichtiger Faktor ist: 
Die Dehnung der Monofilen kann man berechnen bzw. umrechnen in die Möglichkeiten beim Anschlag. Die wirksame Dehnung bei Monofiler würde ich pauschal aus Knotentests und Erfahrung bei etwa 10% ansetzen, nicht die Bruchdehnung, welche weitaus höher ist (25-40%). Gab auch mal eine Anschlagtest einer Zeitung über einen Sportplatz zu dem Thema.

Mit einer typischen Karpfenrute könnte man bei "voll reinhauen" ungefähr 6m Luftweg machen beim Anschlag, was heißt: bei 10% Dehnung kommt ungefähr bis 60m noch was an. Das wäre so die sinnvolle Obergrenze für Anschlagmethoden über Distanz. 
Beim Spinnfischen ist mir z.B. max. 30-40m lieber.

Jeder kann seine eigenen Maße ermitteln, testen, an der Rute mal seinen Anschlagweg verfolgen und kann damit exakt feststellen, ab wo die Dehnung wirklich hinderlich wird. 
Im Nahbereich sehe ich alle Vorteile bei der Monofilen.

Das Rute+Schnur nach der Faustformel weiche Rute+harte Schnur(Multifil) oder harte Rute+weiche Schnur(Monofil) besser zusammenpassen, ist auch ein Erfahrungwert. Harte Rute+harte Schnur paßt nun mal nicht so toll für kampfstarke Fische und bringt Abzüge in der F-Note. :g


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Harte Rute+harte Schnur paßt nun mal nicht so toll für kampfstarke Fische und bringt Abzüge in der F-Note. :g


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen... meine Rute gehört zum härtesten was der Markt so hergibt (weil wie gesagt ich damit eben auch auf Waller fische), Probleme hatte ich damit dennoch nicht. Auch nicht im Nahbereich, wo ich sehr oft gefischt habe.

Allerdings geb ich Dir bezüglich des Anschlags vollkommen Recht:
Voll Anpölen wie mit ner Mono kannste nicht mehr wenn Du in 15m Entfernung fischst, aber ein dosierter Anhieb ausm Handgelenk ist sowieso angebrachter.
Aber versuch mal in 100m Entfernung mit ner Mono noch Kraft aufzubringen - da ist die Geflochtene um Längen im Vorteil! :g


----------



## Steffen90 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

kauf dir ne 30er DAM Spezi Line Zander.
fische sie son länger auf alle möglichen Fischarten in 0,25mm 
die hat ne super Knotenfestigkeit un is auch sehr abriebfest!
hatte auch son ma nen ca. 20Pfund Karpfen beim Spinnfischen 
quer gehakt (leider) nach langem Kampf auf biegen und brechen ist er dann aber verloren gegangen. aber nicht durch Schnurbruch!


----------



## bennie (18. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

die empfohlene gibts bei www.gerlinger.de 
ist ne topp schnur und saugünstig


----------



## tom66 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*



bennie schrieb:


> geflochtene Schnur durchschneidet keine Seerosen, sie schneidet sich nur ein!
> 
> bei weichen Wasserpflanzen hat sie den Vorteil, bei harten nicht



Da könntest du recht haben :m  Die Seerosten hatte ich als Beispiel für "Kraut" gewählt, weil sie jeder kennt. Ehrlich gesagt, wir haben bei uns kaum Seerosen am See und ich weiß nicht, wie sich geflochtene an Ihnen verhält. Bei dem weichen, mir unbekannten Zeugs, hat sie den von dir schon bestätigten Vorteil.




FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle muss ich nochmal eben mit nem weit verbreiteten Vorurteil aufräumen (auch wenn ich das hier im AB schon öfter geschrieben hab):
> Geflochtene Schnur hat nicht im Geringsten was mit Ausschlitzen zu tun. |krach: Wem zuviel Fische ausschlitzen der sollte andere Bestandteile seiner Montage (Stichwort Hakengröße) mal überdenken, oder ggfs. auch mal lernen mit Rute und Bremse umzugehen! |rolleyes



@FoolishFarmer

Es mag sein, dass ein guter Angler die geringere Dehnung von geflochtener Schnur durch andere Faktoren (Rute, Haken, Bremseinstellung) kompensieren kann. Dennoch hat die Dehnung der Schnur (ceterus paribus wie die Volkswirte sagen würden) einen Einfluss auf das Ausschlitzen von Fischen. Lässt man alle Faktoren konstant (Bremseinstellung, Hakengröße und -stärke) so wird man bei geringerer Dehnung mehr Fische verlieren. Um das mal an einem Beispiel zu beschreiben möchte ich auf die Stipper heute und vor 20 Jahren verweisen. Beim Angeln mit Kopfruten (keine Bremse, weil keine Rolle) hat man früher jeden guten Fisch an feinem Gerät verloren. Heute fischt man mit Gummizügen und kann Fische von 4-6 Pfund an einem 0,12 Mono-Vorfach sicher landen. Das Problem besteht höchstens darin den Fisch wegen der Dehnung des Gummizugs auf Kescher-Distanz zu bringen. Schnurbruch oder Ausschlitzen wurde durch diese neue Methode deutlich reduziert. 

Zum Ausschlitzen von Fischen an geflochtener kommt aber noch folgender nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor dazu:

Der Angler orientiert sich bei der Bremseinstellung and der Tragkraft der Schnur. Da geflochtene durchweg mehr trägt, als monofile (es sei den ich nehme deutlich dünnere Schnur) fischen  Angler, die geflochtene verwenden häufig mit härterer Bremseinstelllung. Die Folge sind Ausschlitzer. Man muss sich schon bewusst sein, dass der Grund für die Wahl geflochtener Schnur bei vielen Anglern in der höheren Tragkraft liegt, nicht unbedingt in der geringeren Dehnung (bessere Bissanzeige). Wobei der zweite Grund für mich der (falls relevant) ausschlaggebende wäre.


----------



## mais (19. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

hi,
wie stellt man denn die bremse nach der tragkraft der schnur ein???
meine bremseinstellung entscheidet der flüchtene fisch und nicht was für eine schnur drauf ist und auch nicht irgendeine tragkraft.
generell ist tragkraft für mich nur nebensache, gerade bei mono ist abriebsfästigkeit, wesentlich wichtiger.

ich fische in stehenden gewässern eigentlich seit ca zwei jahren ausschließlich mit geflochtener schnur und das ohne große schlitzer. 
ich führe die schlitzer meist auf fehler im drill zurück, wenn man mit so einem material fischt, sollte man wissen was man tut, man kann aber nicht pauschal sagen das geflochtene deswegen schlechter ist, der angler muß eben mit seinem material klar kommen.
auch hat das nichts mit der härte der rute ansich zu tun, auch da gilt zuvor geschriebenes. ein kollege fisch full metal jackets von century, das sind einfach nur besenstiehle, er fisch sie mit geflochtener im uferbereich und auch auf 150 metern und er schlizt nicht mehr fische (wenn überhaupt) als andere auch.

wenn jemand also mit geflochtener nicht klar kommt, ist das ja in ordnung, aber man kann es nicht auf die fehlende dehnung der schnur zurück führen.

grüße andy


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*



tom66 schrieb:


> Es mag sein, dass ein guter Angler die geringere Dehnung von geflochtener Schnur durch andere Faktoren (Rute, Haken, Bremseinstellung) kompensieren kann. Dennoch hat die Dehnung der Schnur (ceterus paribus wie die Volkswirte sagen würden) einen Einfluss auf das Ausschlitzen von Fischen. Lässt man alle Faktoren konstant (Bremseinstellung, Hakengröße und -stärke) so wird man bei geringerer Dehnung mehr Fische verlieren.


Selbstverständlich - ich habe nie was anderes behauptet!
Aber wer als Angler nicht in der Lage ist sich auf geändertes Gerät einzustellen, sollte vielleicht auch (noch) nicht auf Fische angeln, die das Maß einer Puffforelle übersteigen! |rolleyes 

Will sagen - ein jeder Angler sollte wohl in der Lage sein, sich Gedanken über sein Gerät zu machen und (spätestens nach dem 1. Mißerfolg) es entsprechend zusammen- und einzustellen!
Ansonsten hat er am Wasser nicht viel verloren...


----------



## mais (19. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

hi, 
sehr schön geschrieben, hehe
kann ich so nur unterstreichen!!!!

grüße andy


----------



## tom66 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*



mais schrieb:


> hi,
> wie stellt man denn die bremse nach der tragkraft der schnur ein???



Es gibt genug Angler die die Bremseinstellung in Relation zur Tragkraft vornehmen. Nicht umsonst wird bei den Tragkraftangaben von Schnüren auf Herstellerseite so häufig beschissen. Tragkraft ist ein Verkaufsargument! Sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass all die Käufer die darauf achten wieviel eine Schnur trägt die Tragkraft gar nicht ausnutzen wollen.

Macht ja auch im Prinzip nichts. Bei Mono ist das im Normallfall richtig, denn die Tragkraft der Schnur stellt in der Regel den Engpass dar. Dass ein Haken ausschlitzt kann normalerweise gar nicht vorkommen, es sei denn du fischst mit wirklich heftigem Gerät oder extrem dünndrähtigen Haken. Bei geflochtener sieht das schon anders aus. Bei Schnurstärken oberhalb von 0,12 wird man wahrscheinlich mehr Ausschlitzer als Schnurbrüche haben, will man von dem vermeintlichen Vorteil höherer Tragkraft gebrauch machen. 



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Will sagen - ein jeder Angler sollte wohl in der Lage sein, sich Gedanken über sein Gerät zu machen und (spätestens nach dem 1. Mißerfolg) es entsprechend zusammen- und einzustellen!
> Ansonsten hat er am Wasser nicht viel verloren...



Ich finde da schraubst du die Ansprüche etwas zu hoch. Bist du dir sicher, dass du sie selbst erfüllen kannst? Soll diese Aussage allgemeingültig sein? 

Einen Fehler zu machen, ihn selbst zu erkennen, die Ursache zu finden, zu wissen wie man sie beheben kann und dies auch noch umzusetzen und dass nach dem ersten Mal (spätestens!) ist ziemlich anspruchsvoll. #6 

Erfahrung spielt nach deiner Definition keine große Rolle. Jeder der es nach dem ersten Mal nicht begriffen hat ist ein Idiot.....Mit solchen Einstellungen kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Völlig überzogen.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

also ich stell generell die schnurbremse so ein, dass ich die schnur mit der hand gerade noch von der rolle bekomm bzw. ein wenig leichter....
weil wenn der fisch ein paar meter von der rolle zieht, dann dreh ich halt die bremse ein wenig zu...

und ich bin mir SICHER, das keiner mit ein wenig ahnung die bremse nach der tragkraft einstellt....zumindest nicht bei geflochtener.... |uhoh: 

was hab ich den davon, wenn der fisch rein theoretisch nicht ausschlitzen dürfte, weil ich die bremse nach der tabelle 17 auf seite 54 eingestellt hab? |kopfkrat     |bla: 

nein jez im ernst....da dreh ich lieber a bissal härter, als gleich die erste flucht nicht halten zu können.....und den knall bzw. das erschlaffen der schnur, ich dezimier diese momente immer auf ein minumum!! #6


----------



## Schildifreak (23. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Ich hab mal ne Frage:

Ich will mir demnächst eine geflochtene Schur auf meine
Baitrunner machen,da ich in einem Gewässer mit sehr viel Seerosen fische.Zur Auswahl stehen Wiplash Pro und Fireline Smoke.Es sind Karpfen bis 15kg zu erwarten!Meistens aber nur
kleinere bis 5kg.Welche soll ich nehmen?In welcher Stärke?


----------



## bennie (23. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Die wird sich aber nur in die Pflanzen einschneiden, das weißt du oder?


----------



## Schildifreak (23. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

dass dickere seerosen sich nicht durchschneiden lassen, sondern nur eingeschnitten werden...und dann verlierst du vl. genau desswegen den fisch...dickere mono gleitet über die seerosenstängel...

glaub so meint er des...


----------



## Schildifreak (24. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Also die Seerosen bei uns werden immer ganz durchgeschnitten!
Jetzt hab ich noch zwei andere Schnüre gesehen:Quantum Quattron PP und Stren Super Braid!WElche soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Schildifreak (26. September 2006)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Schreibt mir doch welche ich nehmen soll?


----------



## Doergerking (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Warum wollt Ihr alle Seerosen durchschneiden?|kopfkrat
Die stehen unter Naturschutz!!!|supergri


----------



## Tino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*



Doergerking schrieb:


> Warum wollt Ihr alle Seerosen durchschneiden?|kopfkrat
> Die stehen unter Naturschutz!!!|supergri




Die Karpfen schneiden sie mit der Schnur durch,die beissen ja schliesslich.
Ich leg meine Köder nur ins Wasser.:q:q:q


----------



## zanderohli (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Ich fische ne 0,35er momo und hatte noch nie probleme


----------



## daci7 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

zwar über drei jahre verspätet, aber vl schaut der te ja nochmal rein! :m


----------



## Bassey (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*



Doergerking schrieb:


> Warum wollt Ihr alle Seerosen durchschneiden?|kopfkrat
> Die stehen unter Naturschutz!!!|supergri



Und der Thread stand seit nunmehr über 3 Jahren unter der Gerichtbarkeit der Totenruhe...

Ein Schelm wer solch labile Thorheit an den Tage läge um zu holen die Toten in er Lebenden Welt! :vik:


----------



## Doergerking (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Och!|rolleyes


----------



## SteffenG (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Zur Schnurfrage will ich jetzt auch mal was Sagen !!!
Also es kommt ganz auf die bedürfnissen die gegebenheiten des Sees an !!!
Wenn du bevorzugst weiter als 150m zu Fischen dann würde ich schon eine geflochtene bevorzugen bzw wenn ich direkt vor Hindernissen fische benutze ich auch eine da ich den Fisch besser weghalten kann !!!
Das Funktioniert mit ner mono nicht bis da meist der erste Ton kommt steht der Fisch schon im Hinderniss!!!
Anfänger würde ich raten mit Mono anzufangen die verzeiht auch mal den einen oder anderen fehler im Drill !
Negativ bei den geflochtenen ist aber das sie meist gerne aufschwimmen dem kann man aber mit nem absenkblei entgegen wirken !!!

Und dann muss ich noch was dazu sagen zum anhauen ich persönlich hau gar nicht mehr an, weil so die gefahr besteht das ich den einstich vom Haken nur unnötig vergrößert und somit der Fisch leichter ausschlitzen kann.
Das anhauen macht 170gr Blei mind. genauso gut wie ich von daher finde ich anhauen wenn man mit bleien größer als 150gr. fischt als unnötiug !!!


----------



## Nicolaj89 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mono oder geflochtene Sehne?*

Mein Vorschlag wäre:
Ruhig geflochtene Nehmen und einfach ca. 30m Mono als Puffer vorschalten. So hat man eine relativ feine Bissanzeige und dennoch etwas Dehnung, welche besonders in der Endphase des Drills wichtig wird...
Grüße,
Nicolaj


----------

